# Bikepacking Polen/Slowakei mit "Kind" (13)



## chris5000 (5. August 2019)

Hallo Allerseits,

ich habe kurz überlegt, ob ich das hier überhaupt noch posten kann - denn auf einem Kinderrad war meine Tochter bei unserer Sommerferien-Radtour entlang der Grenze Polen/Slowakei nicht mehr unterwegs. Als der Plan eine Tour zu machen feststand war sie ihrem Luath 700 Large eigentlich schon seit Monaten entwachsen & ein neues Rad musste her. (Wurde ein Conway GRV600)

Wie auch immer: Sie ist 13. Und andere Kinder in dem Alter vielleicht noch nicht 1,77m groß  Von daher ist mein Bericht zur Tour vielleicht doch auch noch - trotz ausgewachsenen Rads - für hiesige Eltern interessant, die vielleicht auch mal so eine ähnliche Tour planen wollen.

Der Bericht wird mehrteilig. Denn es gibt sehr viel zu erzählen. Fertig ist auch erst der 1.Teil - oder vielleicht besser der 0te: Denn da plaudere ich nur zu Planung,  Vorbereitung, Ausrüstung etc. aus dem Nähkästchen. Wenn weitere Teile - die eigentlichen Tourenberichte - fertig sind, werde ich es jeweils auch hier vermelden.

Disclaimer: Der Post enthält viele Produktlinks. Einige davon Werbe-/Affilatelinks. Hey, der ganze Kaufrausch vorher war teurer, als der eigentliche Urlaub. Und wenn man dann über Ausrüstung redet, lag das einfach sehr nahe. Vielleicht kommt ja so der eine oder andere Euro  zurück ;-) Wird sich in den weiteren Teilen, die dann nicht mehr so ausrüstungslastig sind, sicher etwas legen 

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn - hier geht's für den geneigten Leser zum 1.Teil:

https://www.kinderfahrradfinder.de/blog/post/radreisebericht-bikepacking-kind-planung-ausruestung

Grüße,
Christopher aka Kinderfahrradfinder

ps: Im Anhang schonmal eine kleine Hand voll Fotos von der Tour


----------



## kc85 (6. August 2019)

Immer her damit, ich lese sowas gerne, gerade als Vater von zwei, ebenfalls recht großgewachsenen, Mädels.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (8. August 2019)

Der Bericht über die Tage 0-3 ist fertig. Oh, mann - das wird noch viel Arbeit für den Rest. Aber ich schreibe es ja auch für meine Tochter und mich auf, bevor die Erinnerung verblasst...

Und bitte entschuldigt das nicht so saubere Layout. CSS und so ist nicht gerade meine Stärke.

Viel Spaß trotzdem beim Lesen:

https://www.kinderfahrradfinder.de/blog/post/bikepacking-mit-tochter-polen-slowakei-Tage-0-3

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## Ghosters (8. August 2019)

Daumen hoch, immer schön weiter schreiben das macht Spaß zu lesen.
Aber irgendwie kann ich mir das mit dem Gravelbike nicht so richtig vorstellen auch wenn das Teil schnell wie Sau ist kann ich mir vorstellen das es mit einem Hardtail evtl. deutlich komfortabler ist zu Reisen.


----------



## chris5000 (8. August 2019)

Hallo @Ghosters, das "macht Spaß zu lesen" ist natürlich Balsam auf meine "Interessiert das überhaupt irgendwen?"-geplagte Blogger-Seele. ;-) Danke dafür!

Die Erklärung für die Gravelbikes: Wir wohnen in Berlin und gehören sozusagen zur "Ein Fahrrad für Alles"-Fraktion. Und unter dieser Prämisse wäre im hiesigen Flachland ein MTB sicher einer weniger geeignete Wahl. Wir fahren im Sommer mit 25mm Reifen durch die Stadt und zum Einkaufen beim Penny ;-) - und ich auch auf dem selben Rad auf Rennrad-Ausfahrten - und im Herbst und Winter mit 33mm mit ein bisschen Profil. Und halt genauso immer wenn es auch mal ins Gelände geht, wie in diesem Urlaub hier.

Und die Route war auch absolut keine MTB-Route (so eine hatte ich nur für gelegentlich Ausflüge und Abkürzungen parallel in petto). Wir sind sicher zu etwa 70% auf Asphalt gefahren. Und fast nie durch wirklich schweres Gelände. Und mit dem Gewicht des ganzen Gepäcks am Rad war dann sowieso auch nicht selten Schieben angesagt. Und ob man nun ein Gravelbike oder ein MTB schiebt, macht auch nicht so den Unterschied, glaube ich ;-)


----------



## MBD98 (14. August 2019)

Du kannst doch so etwas nicht beginnen, dann höre ich nur wieder schwer mit lesen auf.

Schön geschriebener Bericht, ich bleibe auch am Ball öhm Rad 

Viele Grüße


----------



## chris5000 (15. August 2019)

Danke für die Rückmeldung
Keine Sorge, ich bleibe auch am Ball. Schon alleine, weil ich die Erinnerung für mich und N. aufgrschrien haben will. Ist nur extrem zeitaufwändig. Nun habe ich gerade erst einen weiteren Tag geschafft - und so 3 oder 4 sollten es dann aber halt doch pro Beitrag werden... Und irgendwo muss ich ja auch noch ein paar Euro verdienen. Wie zB mit den Affiliate-Links in diesem gerade zwischengeschobenen Post zu den neuen woom OFF Kinder-MTB : https://www.kinderfahrradfinder.de/blog/post/woom-bikes-off-kinder-mtb-mountainbikes-interview


----------



## chris5000 (19. August 2019)

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen. Es geht weiter. Allerdings gerade mal mit nur 2 weiteren Tagen. 4 und 5 von insgesamt 17- Das wächst sich irgendwie zum Lebensaufgabe aus 

Viel Spaß beim Lesen jedenfalls: https://www.kinderfahrradfinder.de/blog/post/bikepacking-mit-kind-teil-3-polen-slowakei-tage-4-5

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## chris5000 (28. August 2019)

Teil 4 ist fertig . Wieder nur zwei Tage:

>> Bikepacking mit "Kind" - Teil 4 - Pferde und der beste Campingplatz <<

Wer mag: Viel Spaß beim Lesen.


----------



## wintermute (29. August 2019)

Hallo, 

danke, danke, danke!
Das ist ein wirklich toller Bericht!
Super, was Deine Tochter mit 13 Jahren fährt. 
Sowas würde ich mir mit meinen Kiddies auch mal wünschen, aber ich bezweifel, dass sie so einen Wunsch aeussern würden... 

Noch was zu den Reisezielen: Vor 25 Jahren (ohje mein Gott bin ich alt) bin ich mit freunden mal 5 Wochen durch schottland gefahren (per Fähre nach newcastle, mit dem Zug nach Edinburgh, dann per Bike noch an die Nordküste, Orkney Islands, weiter an die Westküste, Isle of sky, zurück nach Edinburgh). War absolut super, hatten auch Riesenglück mit dem Wetter (nur 3! Regentage) und fast überall konnten wir "wild" zelten. Tolle Landschaft, grösstenteils leere Ministrassen, leider auch ein paar "heavy Traffic"-Strecken. Aber die schottischen Mücken haben uns fast zum Wahnsinn getrieben! Tagsüber kein Problem, da meistens Wind, aber pünktlich mit dem Zeltaufbau kamen sie in wahrhaft himmelverdunkelnden Schwärmen und es war die Hölle, Kochen war eigentlich nur im Zelt möglich und gemütlich draussen sitzen konnte man vergessen.
Von daher war eure Ortswahl wohl besser 

Viele grüsse
Thomas

P.S: Ich warte auf die weiteren Berichte!


----------



## chris5000 (30. August 2019)

Hallo Thomas,

Mücken wären für N. wirklich fatal gewesen. Bei ihr wird jedes Stichlein zum Fußball. Hätte ich von Schottland jetzt garnicht gedacht. Beim Wetter hätte ich an mein Glück geglaubt. Der Linksverkehr - und ein Stück weit auch die Kosten und "Fahrrad-im-Flugzeug"-Hassle waren es, was mich davon hat absehen lassen. In Polen hatten wir so gut wie null Mücken - ok, ist in den Masuren sicher anders ;-) - und auch so gut wie nur gutes Wetter 

Und: Fieser Trick, Deine Kids zum Wünsche äußern zu bekommen: Sag beim näcsten Trip zum fahrradaffinsten: "Du _darfst_ mitkommen"... "Und ihr anderen/ Du anderer nicht....[plus irgendeine ausgedachte, ungerechte Begründung]". Beim nächsten Mal wollen dann alle Anderen garantiert auch...

(Absolut nicht ernst gemeint! Mit sowas kann man jemandem ein Trauma fürs Leben verpassen. Also bitte nicht machen)

Grüße,
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (16. September 2019)

Teil 5 des Reiseberichts ist fertig. 

Diesmal immerhin ganze drei weitere Tage 

>>Bikepacking - Fahrradtour mit "Kind" (13) - Teil 5 - Bärenwarnung<<


Hoffentlich viel Spaß beim Lesen & beste Grüße,
Chris


----------



## chris5000 (1. Oktober 2019)

Drei weitere Tage: 

Fahrradtour mit "Kind" - 6.Teil: Curry, Crash & Hüttenzauber 

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## kc85 (2. Oktober 2019)

Macht Spaß zu lesen. Immer weiter so. 

Was die Schotterflechte angeht, habe ich diese Saison leider auch Erfahrungen sammlen dürfen. Meine Große ist auf der ersten echten Tour mit dem neuen 27,5er auch schnittig über den Lenker abgestiegen. Leider mit etwas mehr Haut- und Blutverlust als bei euch. Dafür kein Schaden am Rad. 

kc85


----------



## chris5000 (1. Januar 2020)

Besser spät, als nie. Hier ist der 7. und letzte Teil des Berichts:









						Bikepacking mit "Kind" - letzter Teil - Bleibende Erinnerungen
					

Danke, N. Dass Du mich gefragt hast, ob wir in diesen Sommerferien mal eine Fahrradtour machen sollen. Und danke, dass Du diese Tour dann auch so wunderbar mitg




					www.kinderfahrradfinder.de
				




Ich wünsche ein gesundes & gutes 2020,
Chris


----------



## ruppidog (1. Januar 2020)

Super Bericht !  Danke fürs Aufschreiben..
btw - Die links zum Teil 5 weisen auf Teil 4 , Teil 5 ist so nicht zu finden /lesen..


----------



## chris5000 (1. Januar 2020)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. 
Ist korrigiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (1. Januar 2020)

Hi Chris,

auch dir ein gesundes neues und radreiches 2020. Vielen Dank für den wunderbaren Bericht! Habe ihn in einem Rutsch durchgelesen und würde, wie immer, am liebsten auch gleich wieder losfahren.

Grüße in die alte Heimat!


----------



## spümco (4. Januar 2020)

Hi Chris, ich habe mich nun durch alle deine Berichte durchgearbeitet.
Was soll ich sagen - Wahnsinn, ich wäre durchgedreht wenn ich so einen Papa gehabt hätte, der das nicht nur plan und macht sondern auch noch so klasse für die Zukunft festhält -


----------



## chris5000 (6. Januar 2020)

Hallo @spümco  Ich habe ja schon einiges positives Feedback zum Bericht bekommen. Aber Deines toppt alles Bisherige. Ich bin ernsthaft gerührt


----------



## kc85 (6. Januar 2020)

Von mir auch noch mal ein großes Dankeschön. Das Lesen hat großen Spaß gemacht und der Bericht bei uns auch schon ein paar konkrete Ideen für den nächsten Sommer geweckt. 

kc85


----------

